# Buying a laptop



## Lioness (Jan 12, 2010)

I'm looking at buying a laptop for school-related purposes. Word processing, internet browsing, etc. No gaming or things like that.

I've got a >$700 budget, preferably, and I'm looking for some suggestions. I don't want a netbook unless it has a full sized keyboard.

I have a couple of options so far.

Lenovo Thinkpad x100e

Dell Inspiron 15

Toshiba L500/01K

But I'm looking for more suggestions. DVD drive isn't compulsory, because I can buy an external one.

many thanks.


----------



## Culhwch (Jan 12, 2010)

I've had a Toshiba laptop since '06 and never once had an issue. So I'd definitely recommend the Toshiba. Having said that, though, my laptop has never left my house, so I don't know about its travel durability, if you're going to lug it around...


----------



## Karn Maeshalanadae (Jan 12, 2010)

I would suggest either the Toshiba or the Dell. I don't know about the Lenovo, and the Toshiba I've only heard about, but as far as hardware goes, I've had very nice luck with my Dell. My last laptop was a Gateway and that went bellyup-apparently from what I was told, it was completely fried.

The only issue I have with my current laptop is an issue any computer could get-a virus.


That being said, just choose the laptop with the right specs for you at the right price. But, I DO have to say RAM should be a big issue-the more the better, and try to get the highest SDDR number you can.


----------



## Lioness (Jan 12, 2010)

Thanks guys.

I'm definitely looking at the Dell. My friend got one, and he says it's really good.

I saw a Gateway somewhere in an online store, and decided that because I'd never heard of the brand, it must be bad.


----------



## Karn Maeshalanadae (Jan 12, 2010)

You've never heard of Gateway? 


Well, let me tell you-it's a good decision never to buy a Gateway. Mine didn't last two years.

This Dell already has it beat, and it's on its second AC adapter, but no hardware issues with the laptop itself.


----------



## Lioness (Jan 14, 2010)

I'm set on the Dell one, but have heard about 50% of people claim they have serious hardware problems. Any feedback on that? Stories? Etc.


----------



## Shadow Trooper (Jan 14, 2010)

On the whole both Dell and Toshiba are good makes (I have a Dell, sister has a Toshiba!). 
No one wants to spend good money on an item and find out it's a dud, but unfortunately for every thousand laptops made there are always a few that go wrong.

I think this tends to be the problem when it comes to reviews - not everyone who has a good experience writes it up, but the majority who have had a bad one are quick to let the world know! This can tend to make the whole purchase experience a little daunting when reading reviews.

Are you IT savvy? If not, any worries could be alleviated by getting a good support package (although this usually eats into the budget!).

I hope your purchase turns out to be a happy one


----------



## HareBrain (Jan 14, 2010)

Lioness said:


> I'm looking at buying a laptop for school-related purposes. Word processing, internet browsing, etc. No gaming or things like that.
> 
> I've got a >$700 budget, preferably, and I'm looking for some suggestions. I don't want a netbook *unless it has a full sized keyboard*.


 
Have a look at the Samsung N10 (or one of its slightly updated variants). It's a netbook but its keyboard is excellent, and is the reason I went for that model. I have no trouble writing on it. It's also extremely portable (obviously), and battery life is good at six hours plus (twelve hours if you get one of the variants). Not particularly powerful though.


----------



## Grimward (Jan 14, 2010)

My company buys Lenovo (and has since they were IBM).  I've had two laptops over the past 6-7 years, and both were reasonably well-behaved.  I've heard good things about Dell, and also had good experiences with Toshiba (we used those before a former CIO signed the deal with IBM).  Would stay away from Gateway.  ConsumerReports likes the Toshiba Satellite L505-S5990 (if you meant that you had a <$700 budget), or the Dell Studio XPS 16 (Win 7) if you did mean >$700. 

Good Luck, whichever way you go Lioness!


----------



## The Judge (Jan 14, 2010)

I have a Dell Inspiron (1318) which I got in about November 08.  I've been very happy with it and, touch wood, I've had no problems.  I'm not convinced the battery lasts as long as it should do, but that's my only gripe.  I cart it around the house a good deal and it gets shoved in a case and taken to my critique group every 3 or 4 weeks, and it stands up to that OK.

J


----------



## dustinzgirl (Jan 14, 2010)

I had a Toshiba for about a week. It didn't work with my TV and the mouse sucked. I got an HP for just under 700, which i really like. I bought it at staples, but this is what it is:

HP G60-530us Notebook - VM084UA - Black and Silver - VM084UAABA - Compare Prices, View Price Trends and Read Reviews at PriceSCAN


----------



## Lioness (Jan 15, 2010)

Thanks for the feedback ^_^

Grim: I don't know which one. I meant less than $700...mathematical symbols eat my brain. I'm not sure why I tried to use one.


----------



## Grimward (Jan 15, 2010)

Sounds like a County song.....

Happens to all of us, Lioness.  Hope you get one you like!


----------



## Wybren (Jan 17, 2010)

Go Toshiba and look to get an extended warranty. Toshiba's are really reliable we've had this one for 2 years with the only problem being the fan going (which could happen with any machine) which was repaired under warrenty within a week, it was the same with my last one, fan died about a month befor the warranty ran out (just shy of 3 years), got it repaired and it lasted another 2 years after.  My husband, who is in the computer industry says that for reliability Toshiba, Dell and Asus, however only Toshiba has onshore support in Australia, meaning if you have problems with the other machines your going to get a call center somewhere overseas.

Gateway in Australia use Acer machines, we used to sell them at Kmart but the last one we sold came back for repair 4 times so I would be hesitant to get one.


----------

